# Betta Stories..?!



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

So, I'm not good at drawing, but I think I'm pretty good at writing and I wanted to keep up my creative writing (also I need to get out of a writer's block). I wanted to write stories of my bettas, how they came into my life, what they were thinking/feeling from their perspectives as people walked by and didn't notice them (mostly Jaws because he was dying in the back of the shelf) until "their special someone" came and took them away to feed them and keep them safe and healthy and happy (because I have this "nasty" habit of "putting human qualities on animals") and I started thinking...would other people appreciate stories like that? Would other people want me to write stories of their bettas? A few hours before, it sounded possible. Now I'm wondering if I'm just a crazy lady XD I mean, I already know I'm crzy, but that's okay. So what do you think???


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yessss!

I have an idea; would you like to put my sorority into the girl's perspective?


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Sure! I'll even write a story for you. XD How many girls do you have? I'll pick one and introduce all of them. (Just need names and personalities) XD


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Alright. I have 9 girls. :3

Harmony - Teal blue Bi-Color HM girl. She's goofy, and in the middle of the power chain.
Melody - Royal Blue Bi-Color HM girl. Harmony's sister; loves to chase snails and play peek-a-boo with Star. (Gills and all!)
Viola - Blue w/ red wash VT girl. Huge bully, and was at the top of the power chain before she was removed from the sorority.
Candy - Blue/Red marble CT. Sweet little girl, shes really small. But she's also a huge pig; always the first to be bloated.
Hershey - Wild Type CT. Is higher on the power chain than almost everyone else. Loves to terrorize the guppies and the cories.
Eclipse - Black Melano HM. I honestly think her faveorite game is no game. She's not very social, but very pretty. 3rd in command.
Luna - Platanium White HM Giant. 1st in command. Huge, 2 inches. Loves her Melon Sword, very territorial. Jumped out of the sorority once.
Star - Red Grizzle VT. Super shy, but not fraid to show her beard. Loves the Cacomba.
Lilly Ray - Orange Cambo CT. The newest of the pack, I haven't gotten to know her very well yet. She's still kinda shy, but is already about 5th in command.
Rose - Platanium White CT. Also really new-- super shy, but FAST. Loves to sprint around the tank and scare the guppies.

Other...

x2 Guppies
x4 Panda Cories
x1 Netrite Snail

20 Long. Planted, moderate light. 80* F. Has suffered Ich, 2 deaths, and one removal. Also lost 1 guppy, and 1 Cory. Black sand, Mopani & Cholla wood. Anubias, Lemon Bacopa, Jungle Val, Cacomba, Ozelot Sword, Melon Sword, Java Fern, 1 Unknown.

Good luck! If you need any more info, just tell me. Harmony & Melody were bought as Baby Bettas & were the first in the sorority.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Cool, thanks! I'd like to take a whack at either Harmony or Melody if that's okay.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Tada:
Waving fronds of plants concealed a threat to anyfish swimming by. Though her color was bright and pretty, she could conceal herself pretty easily, and could spook almost anyone. Though she wasn't first in the sorority, she was a fierce competetor and worked her way to the top.
The prey was royal blue, swimming around and playing a little game with a red female, peeking out at her and making faces. Both were unaware, the perfect preys for the hunter.
"Boo!" Luna crashed into Melody, the royal blue female that was a baby when she came with her sibling. "Gotcha."
"Third time this week," Melody protested. "You didn't 'get me'."
Star hid in her favorite plant, her eyes wide. She had not expected to be jumped by the first in command, even though she had seen everyone else get jumped by her.
"Yeah, well, it was just a test."
"A test for what?"
But Luna had no answer. Instead, she bolted off to push herself into Star's face. "You weren't scared, /were/ you?"
Star flipped out her beard and flared her fins in a warning, a warning Luna used. She swam off to jump someone else, perhaps to bother Lilly Ray, the newest girl in the pack, her frayed fins waving lightly as she swam. It was rumored Luna envied her, but no one ever came forward to claim that they started that rumor, so Melody didn't believe it. There were only so many girls in the tank. Surely the rumor came from somewhere.
Harmony swam up. "Luna still being weird?"
"Yeah. Think she feels like Lilly might take her crown?" Melody laughed at her own joke, which made Harmony flare up in her own laughter.
"Probably! She's always been threatened by new arrivals. Always gotta scope them out and make sure they're 'safe'."
"In other words, submissive," Star offered. She poked in between the two sisters as they swam around the tank, visiting with the guppies and the other females that always had a new bit of gossip to share. Neither Melody nor Harmony knew where they got such gossip, but they did know one thing.
In this tank, with the pretty plants and the pretty fish and the clean water, they were safe, and the large hand that fed them would always be there, dropping food in and a voice greeting them. Everyone liked the voice and everyone liked how sweet and gentle it was. Everyone adored it, and everyone knew how lucky they were to have such a lovely place to stay.
"I love it here," Harmony squealed suddenly, echoing Melody's thoughts.
Yes, everyone did.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I love it! Yes! Thank you!!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I dunno if you want to continue the Sorority Story or not. If you want to, you can -- if not, you could write about my boy Carlos. He's a Blue Crowntail. Funny backstory; he was the last on on the shelf. His price tag said "$4.99" so I jumped at the chance to own a betta again. He was actually over $10.99 -- apparently "He was mislabeled as a Female Crowntail." I asked to talk to the manager, and the manager actually thought he was a Female. So, I got him for $4.99! He was almost grey in his death trap of a cup. He's now 2 years old. :3


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OMG this is a GREAT idea!! I love reading things like this!! I'd love to read a continuation of ThatFishThough's story!

Do you think you might give making a story of Loki a go? He's very curious, is ALWAYS hungry, and loves giving his feisty neighbor Chili a good tease by floating by the side Chili is on, while Chili is resting in his tube. He also loves coming up when I'm by the tank and wiggles!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh this is adorable!! I've never seen anyone try this! The sorority story was really cute too, no errors I could see either. I'd love to see a continuation!
If I have writers block I might have to try this! Until then though, I'll have to think of a good story basis for you.. ;-) Actually, Angel probably would be a great candidate for this, he's SUCH a drama queen! (And yes, I meant to say QUEEN lol!) ;-) I'm sure you would agree Dangerous! And I have a feeling that any story including Chili would be funny!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh yes, I can definitely agree! I'd love to hear an Angel story!
Chili is definitely a ham! ;-)


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Can't wait to start on those stories. Eh, what is Chili, by the way? Is he another fish or a tankmate?? I'd like to know!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Chili is Danger's betta.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Kewl. And I have your other story ready.

TADA:

Wrong. All wrong. Wrong sticker, wrong side of the shelf. Wrong shelf-buddies, too. All wrong. Wrong.
The water was dirty, and anything floating by was tempting to eat, but most of it was waste and yucky food. I had tried too many times to eat them only to spit it back out and curl up in the back of the cup.
Hands grabbed and took others, but not me. People would call me a pretty girl and I would get offended. How dare they do this to me. Uneducated, filthy, rather ugly...greedy creatures with hands and annoying faces, calling me a pretty girl...
"Hello there, guy."
Startled. Guy?
"Why, what is this?"
Container lifted, shifted, moved around. Scum floated by. Tasted. Spat back out. Fins wiggling lightly in confusion... Guy? Was I just called guy?
"Well, then. Labelled you wrong. Poor dear."
Set back. Had I somehow bothered? Offended? No. The hands returned, lifted my cup, showed me to a familiar face. Eyes narrowed. Eyebrows knit.
"Female."
I puffed up. Was there only one smart human here?
Taken away. Bought. Still got my gender confused. Still called pretty girl, that is, until I was given a new home.
Lovely home. Beautiful home. So much room, such lovely places to hide and sleep. But my eyes stayed trained on the one that got my gender right.
I wanted to say thank you. Did this human understand? I am so thankful. I wiggle my fins when the human draws near and I follow it when it is close. I eat gratefully, try to be a good little fish. I don't want to offend...
Lovely tank, and all mine.
So thankful I was rescued.
So thankful my gender is no longer in question.
So thankful I am being treated like a male.
So thankful for a name.
"Thank you," I try to say and I wiggle my fins.
Laughter. Such a sweet sound.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You are such a good writer! :3 Thanks!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Anytime XD You know, Carlos and Jaws have the same kind of thing, only Jaws was in an unlabeled cup and I mistook him for a girl because his fins were clear and he looked too tiny to be a boy. Dude, he fluffed up so much after I called him a pretty girl XD


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep, Chili is my other Betta, he sits next to Loki.

Such a lovely other story too! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Are Loki and Chili in separate tanks or bowls? Because Chess and Jaws did the same thing before I put Frankie between them. Of course now I have to move Chess and Jaws into my brother's room because they've been acting incredibly weird


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

They're in separate tanks. They're always at it :lol:


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

What do they look like? I'm planning the story right now


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Loki









Chili


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh, they're lovely! X3 Alright. I've gotten a few more details pinned down because of your pictures. (I really like Chili. He's cute!!)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome! Yeah, he's a cutie! Heck, they all are ;-)


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Kewl XDDD Sorry to keep you waiting so long on your story, though


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL that's ok, it must be a good one if it's taking so long! XD I'm just excited to see what you'll come up with!!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Loki saw his chance, just like he always seemed to find it. Chili was unaware, deep in thought as he floated in his tank. Loki slipped over and stared at the betta, making faces as good as he could, opening and closing his mouth and flaring out his fins. The red betta didn't seem to notice, but the other betta continued, right up until he gave the other betta a startle.
"Loki, stop that!"
"Never. You should pay more attention." He folded his fins back up.
"I shouldn't have to, but with you around, it's near impossible," Chili grumbled. He sighed and flipped out his beard when Loki grew closer. Loki flipped out his own beard and the two males had a show-off until Chili drifted off into thought again.
"You're no fun," Loki complained.
"What if," Chili mused, "our whole lives, we spend it believing we are superior to the Great Hand, but really we are pets?"
Loki stared at him. "You need help."
"No, seriously," Chili insisted. "What if we're just pets!"
"You need to stop eating those blood worms. They're going straight to your head."
"You're just jealous."
"Of what? Your absurd color?"
"I happen to like my color."
They went back and forth until they saw the Great Hand drop their food into the water and Loki darted up to eat.
"You see, Chili? The hand feeds us because it admits we are superior."
"Or because we are pets and it pities us."
"Can you not?"


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OMG! That's perfect!! I love it!! You could even continue it if you'd like!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

OH MY GOSH that was so cute and funny!! You really had me when Chili started getting all philosophical.. crazy talk! LOL XD
I meant to get back sooner to tell you a little bit more about Angel! Like I said, he's a big drama queen, not to mention an awkward WEIRDO. Seriously. He squeezes himself into the weirdest positions among his plants. AND THEN just sits there looking at me like it's totally normal. I have to get a picture of that sometime.. His neighbor is Ghost (they're in separate 2.5s), who's pretty much the opposite- really relaxed and care free, which is perfect because that means he's able to brush Angel off whenever he tries to start a fight. Usually he only flares at me, to show off. Angel is a halfmoon, but he's a fin biter, so his fins are all ragged. Ghost is a crowntail. I don't think I have any good pictures of him, but I have plenty of decent ones of Angel if you want.
You mentioned planning..? You plan your stories? If so, I'm curious, how does that work? Do you write it down, or type it? Make a list of each event/thing said? Think it all out beforehand or change it halfway through the actual writing of it? I hardly plan at all, just start with a general idea that evolves with each rewrite/edit.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I usually plan for a story (since I write FanFiction, too) in a notebook literally titled FanFiction ideas. I write down ideas, underline, circle things I like, X-out things I don't. I type out an idea, delete it, type it out again, delete half, then keep going from there, usually. Very rarely does a story go as I like it to. XD In the end, it chooses its own path.

I'd /love/ to write a story of your boys XD


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ohhh, okay. Cool.  What fandoms do you write fanfiction for?
Yay! XD


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Mostly Transformers XD I'm a bit crazy, you know? XDD But after I dropped a part of Jaw's bowl on my toe and cut it open, I'm reduced to limping around with my big toe wrapped. The swelling really went down and my toe looks like a toe again, but I'm still wary of carrying Jaw's bowl stand XDDD Anyway, I think I'd like to take a shot at Angel, if you'd allow me.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh that's an interesting topic!
And OUCH! I hope that heals up quickly! >.<


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope so too. It's purple around the cut. I can't believe that happened to me XD I'm a walking hazard to my own health. And yeah, I've written quite a few fics of Transformers and I'm even writing a novel.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh, that sounds awful, make sure to keep ice on it, and some kind of antibacterial creak so it doesn't get infected.
LOL, I can be that way too, I am constantly running over walls when turning a corner, you'd think I didn't know my own house! :lol:
That sounds exciting!!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

These have me dying.
If you have time and would like to, I'd love one written for either 
My old boy Prospero that I rehomed. Total diva fish, glared at me if I took pictures of someone other than him and lived in a divided 10 with Merida.
My new guy Kydoimos, who was an aggressive fellow that I pined over for a month in petco and flared at everything. Then decided to become a limping war veteran when he and the filter intake didn't agree. The day he came home.
Lillian, my big veiltail girl who was almost the size of a Petco baby when I got her and now lives in my 40 gallon community.
Or Merida and Malarkey, who live in Merida and Prospero's old divided 10.

But only if you want to! If not, I might write a couple. (I do forum roleplays for fun)

If you do pick one, lemme know and I'll throw more complete details at ya.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh, I will, DangerousAngel. I plan on it.

And hello again, Crossroads! I think I'll take Kydoimos. He really reminds me of Chess XD He flares when I take pictures of him and stares at me when I take a picture of Jaws XDD Anyway, enough blabbering. So, yeah, I'd like to do a fic of him. Perhaps I could even (finally) get the fic of Angel done XDD


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Transformers huh? Good luck with that book! Cheering for you!
OWWW yeesh Hope that heals alright for ya. 
Haha, no rush. I take forever with EVERYTHING because by the time school is over I'm too exhausted to do anything. >.< Ugh.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

JawsandChess said:


> Oh, I will, DangerousAngel. I plan on it.
> 
> And hello again, Crossroads! I think I'll take Kydoimos. He really reminds me of Chess XD He flares when I take pictures of him and stares at me when I take a picture of Jaws XDD Anyway, enough blabbering. So, yeah, I'd like to do a fic of him. Perhaps I could even (finally) get the fic of Angel done XDD


LOL Hey!
Okay so I'll PM you because I get long winded. You are warned ahead of time <3


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Epicccc...

And that's alright, THATDragonLovesBettas. So do I. Shhh. Don't tell anyone. It's my little secret


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

These are so awesome. I also write fan fictions a lot. If you could, could you do one over my betta Olaf?

Olaf--Turquoise and white Halfmoon. He was sold to me at Petco as a VT. When I told someone at Petco that he was not a VT, they said "Oh, you are wrong. He is just a short finned veiltail." I do not know why they thought that. He is a betta who is one of the calmest bettas you would probably ever meet. He absolutely hates flaring, even when my cat goes up to his tank. He will just stare at her as if saying "Who are you? Are you a human? I really can't tell." So yeah. I got him for the low price of $2.99. If you want, I have a thread about him with pictures called New Marbled Halfmoon-Sold to me as a Veiltail. 

(Plus, you can take how ever long you need to with the story. It doesn't matter how long you take.)


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Sure! I'll just add it to the list

Motivation is not strong with me, so I apologize, but I really like the name Olaf. Very cute and creative.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's Little War God XDDDD	

Cup too small. I needed room. And to get room, I knew that someone would have to get me. I knew this, heard from the anxious whispers of the others that they're coming, they're looking, they're taking. Safety lies in hands that hold and carry.
I watched people watch me. I flared. I swam. I let them see all of me, and I was dismissed. Until one hand selected me. I watched, begged, but was placed back. I gaped at her, tried to keep the attention as the eyes roamed. Hands took me back off the shelf and I settled. Yes, I begged. Take me home.
Instead, eyes closed and the hand placed me back on the shelf. It became almost a normal thing. Same hands taking me in, carrying me around, and then the same shelf afterwards. Did I offend? Did I anger? Was I not good enough as the others?
No. Eventually, hands grabbed and held. Hands took me away, at last. Finally.
But everything was different and new. Not at all like I expected. Warm water. Gurgling intake. I investigated it, flaring at it. It droned on, unimpressed at my display. I would show it to count me out!
Only, perhaps I shouldn't have...it was my bad luck to get stuck, and I was petrified. I would die there, I thought. But the hands saved me, retrieved me. Anxious eyes watched me, but I got better. I just needed out of that trap...never again will I try to show the intake who's boss...everything else are my subjects. The intake rules over all.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Eeeeeee








//no words, just squees


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Ha! Glad I did a good job XD


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Good News: My last day of high school is tomorrow (Friday), and I will have more time to write stories!

Bad News: Writer's block. I have not been able to write /any/ story.

I BEG FORGIVENESS!!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

OH MY GOSH you are SO lucky; I still have weeks!
YOU ARE FORGIVEN. Writers block is.. terrible. I completely relate.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I seriously have all the notes ready, but when I get ready...I begin the trip of Cursor-Staring. XD I'm going to see if writer's block is still a thing for me. I think Angel's story is next~!!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw the eyes staring at me. I knew it was time.
I darted to the plant I use as a bed. I wiggled in the leaves, making it look as bizarre as possible. And then I watched the reaction. Laughter. And gentle scoldings.
Why do you do this, Angel? Huh? Why do you gotta do this?
I looked over at my neighbor and flared at him. He was looking at me. I swam over, slinking out of the leaves. I darted back and forth when he tried to dodge neatly out of the battle.
"Can you not," he sighed finally.
"No. I must. You intimidate me."
"A leaf intimidates you."
"LIES! FIGHT ME!"


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Love it! If the list isn't too long, can you do a continuation of my first story? I got bloodworms for the first time, and Luna bit me. >.<


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! :greenyay: You captured Angel _*perfectly*_!!!! And that is always how I react: Why, Angel, why???? All the time laughing. THANK YOU~
I hope that helped you get out of your block! I've never gotten myself out of one, I just wait and let them pass. XD


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Yusss


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

And I'm glad that I got Angel perfect XD I'm so proud of myself, and now that I've gotten Angel and Ghost done, I can do a continuation of ThatFishTho's story and I can get Olaf done.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

And Olaf. I had a hard time with this one, but after I started typing, it flowed nicely X3

It was back. Eyes glowed dimly at me, fixed on me. A pink tongue rolled across lips, whiskers, and sharpened pearly fangs. A long tail curled and flicked before wrapping around neatly-kept paws placed, again, neatly before it. An ear flicked and the other swiveled.
"Move," it dared, not with words. But by the way it observed me.
Anyone else would react as such, darting this way and that, trying to elude a predator that knew the prey had no where to run or hide save its own home while it had full run of the room, trotting merrily after the one that feeds us, meowing and fussing and cursing at retreating legs. It sees itself as master, us as subjects, and the one it trots after? Its servant.
It demands I do the same as the others, but I absolutely hate flaring. Many have tried to egg me on, but I will not flare. My beard is not something to be flipped out on a regular basis.
So while the eyes watch me, burning coals in sockets, I swim, feeling fully in control, behind my plant and I lounge in full view. I act bored, but I am bored. This feline needs to be put in its place. But instead the cat rolls its eyes and hops down, off to pester someone or something else.
I remain lounging, totally and fully pleased with myself.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

JawsandChess said:


> And Olaf. I had a hard time with this one, but after I started typing, it flowed nicely X3
> 
> It was back. Eyes glowed dimly at me, fixed on me. A pink tongue rolled across lips, whiskers, and sharpened pearly fangs. A long tail curled and flicked before wrapping around neatly-kept paws placed, again, neatly before it. An ear flicked and the other swiveled.
> "Move," it dared, not with words. But by the way it observed me.
> ...


This is perfect. And it is true. Sometimes I will be sitting on my bed doing my homework while the cat is watching him and will just down to pester someone, and that someone is me. But she also may go and pester my community tank...


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Success at getting two stories spot on. I'm so proud of myself. I'm literally going to pat myself on the back


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

For fun, I decided to share the story I made of my own betta before I made this thread:

I was in the back, unnoticed, in the dark. The others, they blocked me with their containers. They kept me hidden. Water leaked from my container, the lid not secured. Filthy water dripping to the floor with every movement I made if made too roughly. Filthy water, dripping by me.
Giant hands feed the others, lifting containers, dropping food down, drawing others foward and pushing others back. Once again, I miss feeding time, because I am pushed back and no one checks the back. No one sees me.
No one, until curious hands reached back, found my container. Lifted me past the others. Held me up. Nose wrinkled at my condition. Eyes narrowed.
"Hi, pretty girl."
Indignation. I was clearly a male, even if my fin tips were clear. My fins flared out, my beard flipped forward. How dare she confuse me with a female? There were no females here, not anymore...
Eyes widened. Hands lowered me onto a shelf, secured my lid, lifted a stray pellet off one of the containers, dropped it into mine. I immediately ate it. She ran away. I watched, unable to do anything but stay in my container and wait...
She returned, pointing at me. Another one was with her, one older with shorter hair. Both smiled at me and before I knew it, I was being carried away from the horrible shelf.
Then I was in a clean bowl. I had a name. I had food. I had two little fake plants. I had four pairs of eyes monitoring me, voices speaking gently to me.
"You okay, Orion?"
Orion. I was named. I had a name. I looked at the one who selected me. She smiled. I wiggled my fins. She laughed and put a finger on the plastic of my bowl. I moved closer. She left the room. I swam as far as I could after her.
After a few weeks (I knew this because every day, the girl would greet me and I would return the greeting with wiggling fins), I began to change colors. I went from white with blue and red spots to blue with a red head and white fins. She would always complain that I no longer fit my name. I snap up the pellets given for me. I earn a new name: Jaws. This causes several giggles at the "irony" of it, but I do not comprehend. I only know that it is funny to them.
I get moved to another room, tucked into a new bowl, a larger bowl. It is very roomy, and the pebbles on the bottom are pretty. I like to lay on them. The girl watches me, talking to me, putting her finger on the side of the bowl. I swim over to her as I always have, and she smiles. I wiggle my fins.
I have been with her for a year. She saved me from a fate I did not want, did not desire, put me in water that did not stink and was not filled with muck, fed me...She even cleaned my bowl, talked to me, laughed at the playful things I did.
I cannot imagine a better place for me to be than with her, the girl who found me and brought me home.


----------

